
What was the most overrated or disappointing book you've ever read? - jerzyt
What was the most overrated or disappointing book you&#x27;ve ever read?  Someone just asked about the most influential, so I&#x27;m curious about the other end.
For me, &quot;The Dune&quot; was an absolute bore.  I wanted to like it because of all the great reviews I&#x27;ve read.  Just not my cup of tea.
======
eesmith
"Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance". I couldn't stand the insistence
on the strong distinction between romantic and classical attitudes.

I think the best way to understand "Dune" is in historical context. Few SF
books before then considered the ecology, or used Middle Eastern influences.
These fresh ideas bowled over a lot of people at the time.

I re-read Dune when I was about 30, and thought it was nothing special, and a
bit simplistic. Thing is, its existence helped change SF to expect more
complex stories.

------
Kaibeezy
“The”?

 _Crime and Punishment_ \- overwrought handwringing by cartoon characters

